# Help iPad fonctionne et écrit tout seul



## myre44 (16 Avril 2014)

Bonjours, 

je viens vers vous pour savoir si vous avez déjà rencontré le même problème que moi, et surtout si quelqu'un sait comment le résoudre.

A savoir un iPad qui parfois *écrit tout seul ou ouvre des appli tout seul les ferme etc..*.

Lors de conversation ou même sur safari quand j'affiche le clavier il écris des séries de lettres sans queue ni tête du genre "*guilyfjhknffhgvhgf:535),*" ça rend l'utilisation de ce dernier très chaotique.  

Je précise qu'il s'agit de l'iPad de ma femme, un iPad 2 16giga acheté neuf en 2012 donc plus sous garantie. 

Je ne sais pas s'il s'agit d'un problème hardware ou software,( si vous voulez plus de détail sur le  problème aller plus bas) mais au départ je pensais à un problème hardware à cause de la couche tactile de l'écran qui était brisé mais après avoir changer ce dernier, le problème persiste.

J'ai déjà parcouru le net concernant ce problème, j'ai trouvé plusieurs forums en parlant mais aucun ne donne une explication ou bien même une solution qui fonctionne, avez vous déjà-vu ce genre de problème. 

Merci de m'aider 



Détails:


Le problème a commencé il y a deux mois. Quand je l'ai malencontreusement fais tomber dans  un brusque élan fougueux ... 

Du coup l'écran de ce dernier était fissuré en de nombreux point, mais toujours fonctionnel comme souvent dans les cas de bris d'écran. Un ou deux jours après il a commencé à faire n'importe quoi. 

Hier j'ai donc procédé au changement manuel de l'écran par mes soins. 
Mais rebelote l'écran déconne toujours, j'ai pourtant bien fais attention lors du démontage en étant très précautionneux, 

j'ai remarqué que ce sont en général les lignes au niveau du clavier "azerty..." et celle du dessous "qsdfg..." qui déconne le plus donc en retournant l'iPad cela allège le problème car la zone problématique de l'écran n'est plus en contact avec la zone clavier.  

Mais cela reste tout même très gênant. 

Du coup je ne sais pas si le problème est dût au choc qu'à reçu mon iPad donc un problème hardware ou bien un problème software indépendant de l'accident.


----------



## Gwen (16 Avril 2014)

Tu as tout changé, écran et tactile ou juste écran ou juste tactile ?


----------



## myre44 (16 Avril 2014)

J'ai juste changé l'écran en verre mais pas la dalle LCD.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Avril 2014)

Si pas remplacé par Apple, très probable que ça ait été mal fait...

Il y a maintenant de très bon ipad 4 pas chères, c'est l'occasion de mettre a jour non?


----------



## myre44 (16 Avril 2014)

Si cela a été mal fais à quel niveau cela aurait pût merder, au niveau des connectiques de la vitre tactile ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Avril 2014)

Comme toi, je ne suis pas technicien Apple... A ta place, poubelle, il a bien vécu, prend toi un nouveau modèle...


----------



## myre44 (16 Avril 2014)

Pas de poubelle pour le moment je cherche toujours une réponse. On ne sait jamais peut être que quelqu'un a la clef.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h42 ----------

Je viens de faire la dernière  mise à jours ios, les problèmes semblent s'être estompés pour le moment à voir dans le temps je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Gwen (17 Avril 2014)

À mon avis, la dalle LCD a dû souffrir également. Un torsion, même infime peut expliquer ça. Moi, quand j'ai fait ce genre de manipulation sur un iPad*; j'ai changé le LCD + la vitre. Je ne prenais pas de risque.


----------



## myre44 (17 Avril 2014)

Mais pourtant la dalle LCD n'a rien a voir avec la partie tactile collé à la vitre nan ?


----------



## Gwen (17 Avril 2014)

Oui, mais un appuis par dessous a cause d'un défaut quelconque peut provoquer ce genre de chose.


----------



## Mac2A (7 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
je relance le sujet car j'ai solutionné un problème similaire et *je pense que cela va aider beaucoup de personnes qui réparent leur ipad seul.*

Voilà, ayant changer plusieurs fois des LCD et vitres tactiles, j'ai souvent eu les mêmes symptômes décrits par *myre44*: écran qui débloque ou bien qui écrit tout seul, clavier défaillant&#8230; enfin bref un ipad qui fait n'importe quoi et qui est incontrôlable .

Effectivement cela ne vient pas du LCD; c'est l'écran tactile qui est responsable de tout ces "délires"

Il se peut que la vitre tactile soit bonne: il faut tester l'écran tactile en la décollant légèrement pour voir si les symptômes persistent. Dans mon cas, j'ai remarqué que l'écran fonctionne parfaitement quand il n'est plus appliqué au LCD. j'ai donc recherché la zone de l'écran qui "délire" lorsque je plaque la vitre au LCD.

Curieusement c'était en bas à gauche à côté du bouton home; j'ai donc surélevé la zone en contact avec le LCD et ça MARCHE.

D'où vient le problème? les vitres achetées ne sont jamais des originales, il manque souvent des petits autocollants qui isolent certaines parties de l'écran tactile ce qui provoque des effets indésirable lorsque l'on appuie sur la vitre.

voilà, je suis dispo pour d'autres personnes; je pense même ouvrir un nouveau sujet si *gwen* est d'accord


----------



## Clem55 (10 Janvier 2015)

Hello

En cherchant sur le web je suis tombé sur ton message et j'ai l'impression que l'on a le même problème et j'airais aimé rn discuter avec toi. A savoir quelles solutions as tu mis en place et surtout comment.

En tout cas merci d'avoir partagé ta solution.

Cordialement, Clément.


----------



## Mac2A (10 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

la première chose, c'est de vérifier que ton écran tactile fonctionne bien sans appliquer la vitre sur ton LCD. Pour cela évite de coller ta vitre avec les autocollants. Si tu as déjà collé ta vitre, prends des ventouses et décolle la légèrement.

Le mieux c'est d'enlever la vitre complètement c'est-à-dire de poser l'ipad+LCD à plat et de mettre l'écran à la vertical (toujours branché) tour tester le bon fonctionnement du tactile en ouvrant différentes applications. Alors ce n'est pas évident mais il te faut repérer sur la vitre la position de l'application que tu veux ouvrir sur le LCD. On prend vite le coup, ce n'est pas compliqué.

*Quand tu es certain que ton écran tactile fonctionne* *bien* et n'a pas de défauts, il reste le plus dur à faire : TROUVER LA ZONE DE L'ECRAN QUI DELIRE

Pour cela, applique l'écran *sans appuyer *sur ton LCD et vérifie si tout fonctionne correctement. Si c'est le cas, c'est bon signe.
Et puis au fur et à mesure il faudra tester les différentes zones de l'écran jusqu'à ce que tu détermines précisément la zone qui pose problème.

Quand tu as identifié la zone (et si tu as gardé l'écran original) regarde avec minutie si il ne manque pas un petit autocollant noir qui empêche de faire un faux contact. Il suffit alors de mettre du ruban adhésif noir dans la zone concernée.

voilà si tu as des problèmes je suis dispo; bon courage


----------



## Clem55 (13 Janvier 2015)

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de répondre.
Alors j'avais déjà effectué tout ces test et c'est une fois collé que les problèmes apparaissent il y a la touche "q" qui s'appuie toute seule entre autre et sa le fait quand je pose l'écran sur un angle, et que je le soutiens par l'angle opposé.. Curieux 

J'ai redémonté la vitre et le seul truc que je vois c'est de recoller un joint en mousse noir autour du lcd peut être que ça se trouve sur internet qu'en penses-tu?

J'ai aussi rajouter tout le tour un adhésif de type oca pour surélever la vitre ,un ami m'as aussi dit que ça pouvait venir de nappes qui feraient faux contact avec le châssis de l'ipad.

Je précise que c'est un ipad air, et il y aussi un truc bizarre depuis quand j'ouvre la pochette de protection et que je la replie comme un magasine elle verrouille l'ipad depuis l'autre côté..
Peut être que l'aimant de la cover est trop puissant car il a peut être était en contact avec un aimant sur mon bureau, mais je me suis dit que ça valait la peine d'être precisé.

Le problème vient-il de la vitre ?c'est déjà la 3e vitre que je pose sur cet ipad alors je ne sais plus quoi penser.

Merci et bonne soirée.


----------



## aureje (21 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour j'ai le même pb avec mon iPad air tout neuf on me l'a offert il y a 2 mois. Je n'ai jamais chargé  la vitre ni ne l'ai fait tombé !  je l'ai réinitialisé avec un autre compte icloud. .. je ne sais pas quoi faire  ! 
Je n'ai pas de facture comme c'est un cadeau de mon entreprise est ce que je peux faire jouer une quelconque garantie ? 
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Djibi41 (21 Janvier 2015)

Regarde si ton produit est encore sous garantie depuis le site : https://selfsolve.apple.com/agreementWarrantyDynamic.do?locale=fr_FR


----------



## Breizh44 (21 Janvier 2015)

Bon, les gars on a un iPad possédé !!!
Tous le monde garde son CAAAAAAAAAALME !!! mg:mg:mg:


----------



## cillab (22 Janvier 2015)

myre44 a dit:


> Bonjours,
> 
> je viens vers vous pour savoir si vous avez déjà rencontré le même problème que moi, et surtout si quelqu'un sait comment le résoudre.
> 
> ...





bonjour 

tu m'étonne au vue de ce q'il te raconte  on te la échanger contre un  des services secrets il est codé  lol  va vite en acheter un neuf


----------



## cillab (22 Janvier 2015)

cillab a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> tu m'étonne au vue de ce q'il te raconte  on te la échanger contre un  des services secrets il est codé  lol  va vite en acheter un neuf


----------



## myre44 (19 Janvier 2018)

Salut à tous, désolé de déterrer ce topic, je reviens vers vous pour vous donner des nouvelles.
À la suite de diverses tentatives à l'époque j'avais laissé tomber et j'avais oublié mon ipad de côté. Dernière j'ai fait du rangement et je suis retombé sur cet ipad. Je me suis alors mis à le bricoler de nouveau et j'ai fini par remarquer que la vitre tactile avait des micros craquelures quasi invisible de jour, juste au niveau de la ligne azerty. Ce qui explique que ça merdait à fond mais que sur cette ligne. 
Je vais acheter un nouvel écran même si je ne sais plus quoi faire de cet ipad dorénavant, vous avez des idées de recyclage d'ipad 2^^ 

En tout cas je vous remercie de votre aide


----------



## boubie-5201 (19 Février 2018)

Salut,

J’ai la solution à votre problème.

J’ai un iPad mini 2, pour raconter son histoire j’ai cassé l’écran peu de temps après l’avoir eu donc j’ai changé moi même la vitre tactile.

Au bout de deux ans, il a fait comme le vôtre écrire tout seul ouvrir fermer les apps tout seul et même des endroits où le tactile ne fonctionnait plus du tout.

Bref
J’ai laissé de côté l’iPad et au bout d’un moment les vidéos sur mon iPhone, c’est quand même petit un écran de SE, je me suis décidé à trouver le pourquoi du comment.

Et j'ai trouvé, après démontage les connectiques de la vitre tactile étaient mortes. J'avais la prise de la vitre d'un coté et la vitre l'autre donc assez problématique.

J'ai donc changé une nouvelle fois la vitre tactile et la miracle tout fonctionne comme au premier jour, c'est agréable de retrouver sa tablette.

Le seul problème c'est que c'est hyper fragile j'ai du en commander deux car en la montant les connectiques sont fragiles et je l'ai coupé mais après tout dépend les marques. Et pour rassurer je n'ai pas pris de l'origine apple pour une question de budget évidemment et ça fonctionne bien. 

Donc pas besoin de le recycler, il faut changer la vitre tactile car c'est elle et non le lcd qui contrôle tout le tactile ( j'ai fais des test ).

voilà en espérant que ça vous aide


----------



## HarmonieF (24 Août 2020)

myre44 a dit:


> Salut à tous, désolé de déterrer ce topic, je reviens vers vous pour vous donner des nouvelles.
> À la suite de diverses tentatives à l'époque j'avais laissé tomber et j'avais oublié mon ipad de côté. Dernière j'ai fait du rangement et je suis retombé sur cet ipad. Je me suis alors mis à le bricoler de nouveau et j'ai fini par remarquer que la vitre tactile avait des micros craquelures quasi invisible de jour, juste au niveau de la ligne azerty. Ce qui explique que ça merdait à fond mais que sur cette ligne.
> Je vais acheter un nouvel écran même si je ne sais plus quoi faire de cet ipad dorénavant, vous avez des idées de recyclage d'ipad 2^^
> 
> En tout cas je vous remercie de votre aide


----------



## HarmonieF (24 Août 2020)

boubie-5201 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J’ai la solution à votre problème.
> 
> ...




Bonjour, J'ai le même problème que vous : j'ai un IPad mini 2 et au printemps, il s'est mis à écrire et changer les applications tout seul.... Il va dans mes courriels puis dans mes applications, puis il ouvre mon appareil photo.... bref, je n'ai trouvé aucune réponse sur le Web a ce comportement....


----------



## HarmonieF (24 Août 2020)

HarmonieF a dit:


> Bonjour, J'ai le même problème que vous : j'ai un IPad mini 2 et au printemps, il s'est mis à écrire et changer les applications tout seul.... Il va dans mes courriels puis dans mes applications, puis il ouvre mon appareil photo.... bref, je n'ai trouvé aucune réponse sur le Web a ce comportement....


----------



## HarmonieF (24 Août 2020)

Je viens d'aller dans une boutique qui vendent des produits Apple et ils on fait une vérification pour finir par me dire que je dois soit en acheté un reconditionné à 400$ ou en acheté un neuf...... oufff j'y pense.


----------

